# ProPress fitting box



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just curious on what kind of boxes you guys use for your propress fittings. Just got a propress tool that ive been wanting for a long time.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

milwaukee packout.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I use the Milwaukee pack out boxes for my regular copper fittings. You can use them for propress fittings also.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> milwaukee packout.


Same time with same post


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

JamesM03 said:


> Just curious on what kind of boxes you guys use for your propress fittings. Just got a propress tool that ive been wanting for a long time.



If you do service just get drawers. Each job just throw what you need in a bucket. When you go out to the van for more crap put it in another bucket. By the time the job is done you'll have a bucket for garbage, a bucket for wet cloths/drop cloths, and a bucket for the scrap you cut out making it easy to carry everything out again.


Often guys see the stacks of buckets in my van and ask if I have enough, I say "I sure hope so!". If they ask what they're for I respond incredulously with, "well what do you put your sewage in?!?!".



.


----------

